# Trophy Catfish "Wallnut Hill"



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and a buddy fished all night on Escambia last night and caught some good flatheads. While fishing Escambia I told my buddy, who is a IGFA agent from South Carolina about Steve's ponds and the big catfish that reside in them. He just had to go, so at daylight we loaded the boat and set off to Steve's ponds in search of a lake record. We didn't catch the lake record but we got close. Our big fish was 36.6lbs, we also got a 30,24,22,20 and countless teens.

I sure do love those ponds, Steve does an amazing job on maintaining that fishery.

Every fish we caught was released.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

been meaning to check that place out...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, looks like a blast. I really need to start catfishing here…


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Going to need a MUCH bigger cooler. Fine job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Blast and expensive!!! Congrats guys!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It's only $15 to catch and release.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, that place is awesome. Great setup and better folks...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Boat? Since when they do let boats on?
I've seen yaks once in awhile.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> It's only $15 to catch and release.



Ohhhhh, I thought it was like most places....they don't want you to release any kitties!!! Good deal then!:thumbsup:


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I took my twelve year old there a few weeks ago and she had a blast! I was telling her to be patient and not get discouraged if she didn't catch a fish within the first minute of being there. Little turd flubbed her first cast and ended up catching a 30" catfish about ten feet from the shore within about 5 seconds of the cast. She caught several more but not as big as the first one, she's been begging to go back. We also picked up a pile of corn and beans while we were there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Boat? Since when they do let boats on?
> I've seen yaks once in awhile.


They dont let boats fish there, I just happen to have mine with me from fishing Escambia river all night long and didn't fell like dragging it all the way home then coming back.. So I basically fished out of my boat from land, which was nice to have all the rod holders and seats..God knows my legs were tired after fishing Escambia River for 14 hours..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Any place that has channel cats running that size is an honorable fishery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Labor Day is free fishing there at Steve's BTW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ actually just the $3 entry is waived. But think I am gonna take the kids up for a few hours tomorrow afternoon!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm going to bring the wife and some friends out tomorrow and teach them how to catch the giants. Going for a 40 pounder


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In a few weeks Will be taking a group of folks to Steve's from the new Fishing Club at the Senior Center in DeFuniak. I have been there before and it's a blast for sure.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ need any help holler. Will bring the kids and I will remove and bait for em!!


----------



## catmanfromPA (Sep 1, 2014)

*New to Forum*

That's some nice fish! Congrats........I'm new to the panhandle, where are Steve's lakes. Are there any restrictions?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

catmanfromPA said:


> I'm new to the panhandle, where are Steve's lakes. Are there any restrictions?


http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## catmanfromPA (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks for the info.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We fished Steve's again today looking for a 40. We caught some good fish but just could not muster up anything over 30lbs.. Our catch today was a 29.8, 28.7, 28.5, 26.7, 25.5, 24.4, 22.2, 21.1, 20.9 and some fish under 15lbs that we dont count or weigh... We caught only 1 fish under 5lbs.

We will be back this week and keep coming back until I get that 40:thumbsup:


----------



## catmanfromPA (Sep 1, 2014)

Heading to Steve's in the morning. Will post pics later tomorrow evening. Hope to catch a few big ones.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

catmanfromPA said:


> Heading to Steve's in the morning. Will post pics later tomorrow evening. Hope to catch a few big ones.


We went back Wednesday I think. Our biggest was 26.6lbs followed by several others in the low 20s on the big rods. We also brought the small rods and caught Steve a dozen or so small cats


----------



## catmanfromPA (Sep 1, 2014)

CatHunter.....sure would like to know what you use for bait at Steve's Lakes. Son and I went today. Caught 30 fish, but nothing over 5#.....but a good time was had by both of us.


----------

